# Histoire d'O



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

...l'ho visto ieri (non tutto...troppo noioso) su Sky.

Come finisce?!

(spero lei mandi l'orrendo fidanzato a fare in...!)


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...l'ho visto ieri (non tutto...troppo noioso) su Sky.
> 
> Come finisce?!
> 
> (spero lei mandi l'orrendo fidanzato a fare in...!)


Vedendo il numero di risposte..mi sa che ha fatto 1 solo spettatore  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscotram


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2008)

*... e voi*

... con "La Stangata" in memoria di Paul Newman, pensate che ci si sciroppi quella storia di suddittanza sessuale? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (28 Settembre 2008)

non era ancora morto Paul!!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2008)

*ops*



Verena67 ha detto:


> non era ancora morto Paul!!!


Ho fatto confusione di serata... comunque confermo che é noioso, anche il libro, come letteraratura erotica, ha (avuto) una fama usurpata.  
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... con *"La Stangata*" in memoria di Paul Newman, pensate che ci si sciroppi quella storia di suddittanza sessuale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Grande film!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Settembre 2008)

sempre di *stanghe* si tratta


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sempre di *stanghe* si tratta


 non cominciare di prima mattina... e poi è lunedì, la settimana è lunga!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non cominciare di prima mattina... e poi è lunedì, la settimana è lunga!


per voi ,bottegai!!
io lavoro solo fino a mercoledì pomeriggio e poi mi sparo una breve vacanzina s_trameritata 

	
	
		
		
	


	











_


----------



## Old fatanera (30 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...l'ho visto ieri (non tutto...troppo noioso) su Sky.
> 
> Come finisce?!
> 
> (spero lei mandi l'orrendo fidanzato a fare in...!)



Si una pallaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

Lo vidi molto molto tempo fa, lei uscita da quel postaccio mi pare che molli Renè e fa quel che fa lui. Cerca donne da sodomizzare.
Mi sembra di ricordare cosi. Correggetemi se sbaglio


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Si una pallaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
> 
> Lo vidi molto molto tempo fa, lei uscita da quel postaccio mi pare che molli Renè e fa quel che fa lui. Cerca donne da sadomizzare.
> Mi sembra di ricordare cosi. *Correggetemi se sbaglio*


s_*o*_domizzare. 
Ecco


----------



## Old fatanera (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> s_*o*_domizzare.
> Ecco


ehhehe ecco si si corretto. Merci


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Si una pallaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
> 
> Lo vidi molto molto tempo fa, lei uscita da quel postaccio mi pare che molli Renè e fa quel che fa lui. Cerca donne da sodomizzare.
> Mi sembra di ricordare cosi. Correggetemi se sbaglio


Mi era capitato di vederlo qualche anno fa.
Davvero di una noia mortale. Un film insulso come pochi.
Ricordo anche io che mollava il fidanzato demente e si metteva con un tizio molto più anziano di lei che se non sbaglio era il capo di tutti quei pazzi.


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2008)

se non ricordo male lo stesso rené subisce a sua volta la forza di sir stephen il quale sarà il vero "padrone "di  O


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

tutte che "se non ricordo male" ma lo hanno visto


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2008)

ma certo che l'ho visto


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutte che "se non ricordo male" ma lo hanno visto


io no.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

io non l'ho mai visto ma non mi attira punto.


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutte che "se non ricordo male" ma lo hanno visto


L'ho visto per curiosità. Ma sono passati molti anni e la mia memoria non è più quella di una volta 
Sul genere avevo anche visto "l'impero dei sensi" e pure di quello mi aveva annoiato


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> L'ho visto per curiosità. Ma sono passati molti anni e la mia memoria non è più quella di una volta
> Sul genere avevo anche visto "l'impero dei sensi" e pure di quello mi aveva annoiato


 infatti...troppi anni sono passati.
ricordo una clery molto bella


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti...troppi anni sono passati.
> ricordo una clery molto bella


Si, davvero. Bellissima!


----------



## Old fatanera (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> L'ho visto per curiosità. Ma sono passati molti anni e la mia memoria non è più quella di una volta
> Sul genere avevo anche visto "l'impero dei sensi" e pure di quello mi aveva annoiato


No no non è questione di memoria.
E' che quando una cosa fa schifo non la si ricorda.

Proviamo a chiedere come finisce Arancia Meccanica. Credo che al di là del tempo trascorso ce lo ricordiamo tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti...troppi anni sono passati.
> ricordo una clery molto bella





Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, davvero. Bellissima!


 ...terribile come si è fatta devastare dalla chirurgia plastica


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Ottobre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> No no non è questione di memoria.
> E' che quando una cosa fa schifo non la si ricorda.
> 
> Proviamo a chiedere come finisce Arancia Meccanica. Credo che al di là del tempo trascorso ce lo ricordiamo tutti.








io ho rimosso tutto il film e non ricordo la fine...sarà grave??


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho rimosso tutto il film e non ricordo la fine...sarà grave??



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



lo so capretta..immaginavo la tua reazione...
eppure non mi è piaciuto affatto..forse l'ho visto che ero troppo giovane.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ti dirò di più..kubrik per me è decisamente sopravalutato...


----------



## ranatan (1 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...terribile come si è fatta devastare dalla chirurgia plastica


E' vero.
L'ho vista qualche tempo fa e mi avevano impressionato le labbra.
Un'altra donna che ho sempre trovato stupenda è la Bisset.
L'ho vista resentemente che impersonava la cattiva di turno in un telefilm che seguo ed era ancora bella ed elegantissima (di quelle eleganze innate) e ancora non mi sembrava ritoccata, o almeno se lo era devo dire che ha trovato un chirurgo intelligente


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' vero.
> L'ho vista qualche tempo fa e mi avevano impressionato le labbra.
> Un'altra donna che ho sempre trovato stupenda è la Bisset.
> L'ho vista resentemente che impersonava la cattiva di turno in un telefilm che seguo ed era ancora bella ed elegantissima (di quelle eleganze innate) e ancora non mi sembrava ritoccata, o almeno se lo era devo dire che ha trovato un chirurgo intelligente


hai visto anche tu law & order!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












anche a me piace un casino


----------



## ranatan (1 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai visto anche tu law & order!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si. Mi piacciono un casino i telefilm.
L'ho vista li e poi l'avevo vista in Nip/Tuck sulla chirurgia plastica. E' un telefilm un pò becero ma a me piace e li lei faceva la super cattiva ed era irresistibile


----------



## Verena67 (1 Ottobre 2008)

Allora, fin dove sono arrivata io Rene' cede O ad un suo parente (fratellastro?), Sir Stephen, che la maltratta.

Lì ho ceduto e sono andata a dormire!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' vero.
> L'ho vista qualche tempo fa e mi avevano impressionato le labbra.
> Un'altra donna che ho sempre trovato stupenda è la Bisset.
> L'ho vista resentemente che impersonava la cattiva di turno in un telefilm che seguo ed era ancora bella ed elegantissima (di quelle eleganze innate) e ancora non mi sembrava ritoccata, o almeno se lo era devo dire che ha trovato un chirurgo intelligente


Si vede cara che sei giovane...nessuna di sessantacinque anni è così senza interventi chirurgici ...però la Bisset ha evitato di farsi gonfiare.


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2008)

*la trama*

La bellissima O ama a tal punto Renè da accettare, per provargli il suo amore, di concedersi su sua richiesta ad altri uomini, accettando di sperimentare pratiche erotiche di ogni tipo. Frustata, sodomizzata, educata a comportarsi come una vera e propria schiava sessuale, O trova la sua felicità proprio in questo progressivo e totale annullamento della sua volontà, nel quale essa rinuncia alla propria libertà lasciando che sia un uomo a detenerla come una sorta di vera e propria proprietà personale. Tuttavia non sarà Renè a disporre per sempre di lei come padrone assoluto, ma sir Stephen, l'uomo che esercita una sorta di autorità morale anche su Renè, e che aveva imposto a quest'ultimo di rendere la sua donna una schiava perfetta, per poi infine consegnarla a lui definitivamente.

(particolare... nel libro non esiste un finale...)
Bruja


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La bellissima O ama a tal punto Renè da accettare, per provargli il suo amore, di concedersi su sua richiesta ad altri uomini, accettando di sperimentare pratiche erotiche di ogni tipo. Frustata, sodomizzata, educata a comportarsi come una vera e propria schiava sessuale, O trova la sua felicità proprio in questo progressivo e totale annullamento della sua volontà, nel quale essa rinuncia alla propria libertà lasciando che sia un uomo a detenerla come una sorta di vera e propria proprietà personale. Tuttavia non sarà Renè a disporre per sempre di lei come padrone assoluto, ma sir Stephen, l'uomo che esercita una sorta di autorità morale anche su Renè, e che aveva imposto a quest'ultimo di rendere la sua donna una schiava perfetta, per poi infine consegnarla a lui definitivamente.
> 
> (particolare... nel libro non esiste un finale...)
> Bruja



questo non lo sapevo


----------

